
Arcade group promises ticket and claw games will no longer be “rigged” - podiki
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/05/arcade-group-promises-ticket-and-claw-games-will-no-longer-be-rigged/
======
firethief
This sounds like it could tend to make the games less fun for most players;
when randomly winnable games are allowed, the winnable games can be easy. A
casual player doesn't want to have to lose every play until they get good.
Hence, why the industry didn't choose to do this until lawmakers noticed that
what they were doing was essentially gambling.

